# Wago-App iPhone 6



## Benno (4 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr seit dem letzten Update auch das Problem, dass die Wago-App beim sperren des Bildschirms und dem darauffolgenden entsperren, abstürzt?
Vorher war es kein Problem den Bildschirm zu sperren, wenn man auf seiner Visu war. Man konnte beim entsperren des iPhones direkt wieder die Visu bedienen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (6 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Benno,

wir haben die App mit dem neusten iOS Update überprüft und können ebenfalls das beschriebene Verhalten beobachten. Wir werden das weiter untersuchen. Vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis!


----------



## Benno (19 Oktober 2016)

Ist schon absehbar, wann ein Update kommt? Sonst wär es super, wenn Sie mir ein Downgrade auf die Version davor zukommen lassen könnten.

Danke für eine kurze Info.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## Benno (14 November 2016)

Hallo Wago-Team, 

gibt es hier schon was neues?

Gruß
Benno


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (24 November 2016)

Leider können wir derzeit noch nicht sagen, wann der Fehler behoben sein wird.


----------



## Benno (29 November 2016)

Können Sie mir denn ein Downgrade auf die alte Version zuschicken?

Danke für eine kurze Info.

Gruß 
Benno


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (30 November 2016)

Das Problem liegt hier nicht an einer neuen Version der App sondern an dem IOS Update. Eine Ältere Version der App wird keine Änderung bringen.


----------



## santacrews (30 November 2016)

Ich möchte noch hinzufügen, dass das selbe Phänomen auftaucht, wenn man das Handy im Landscape Modus hält und dann die Wago App startet. Auch hier sieht man für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde die App und dann wird alles schwarz.
Auf meinen alten iPhone 4S mit iOS 9.3.5 besteht das Problem übrigens auch.
Und ich bin der Meinung, dass dieses Problem seit dem Update der Wago App auf Version 2.0.144 besteht und nicht seit einem iOS Update.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benno (9 Januar 2017)

Hallo Wago-Team,

gibt es hier schon Neuigkeiten. Können Sie mir sonst ein Downgrade der App zuschicken?

Danke für eine Info.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo Benno,

das Problem ist definitiv in der nächsten Version behoben. Es ist jedoch noch kein Releasedatum für die nächste Version bekannt.


----------



## Benno (18 April 2017)

Sehr geehrtes Wago-Team,

gibt es hier schon ein Datum, wann das nächste Update zur Verfügung steht?

Danke für eine kurze Info.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## Benno (2 Mai 2017)

*****Push*****


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (5 Mai 2017)

Hallo Benno,

vermutlich wird das Update im laufe des Monats zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Benno (14 Mai 2017)

Sehr geehrtes Wago-Team, 

mit dem neuen Version der App ist die Problematik nach sperren des Handys behoben - danke dafür. Jedoch besteht bei der jetzigen Version in Codesys V2.3 das Problem, dass sich 
Bilder oder Shapes in der App nicht mehr bewegen lassen (in meinem Fall die Bewegung absolut). Können Sie das nochmal prüfen, da es meine Visu ohne diese Funktion erheblich beeinträchtigt. Ich hoffe hier handelt es sich nur um ein kleines Problem, was sich kurzfristig beheben lässt. 

Danke für ein kurzes Feedback.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Benno


----------



## santacrews (15 Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen.
Auch ich möchte mich bedanken, dass das nun endlich funtioniert. 

Ich habe zwar nur relative Bewegungen in meiner WebVisu. Diese funktionieren jedoch einwandfrei.

Ich habe aber auch noch nicht das JAVA Update installiert, was man vor Monaten mal machen sollte. Vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen?


----------



## Benno (15 Mai 2017)

Relative Bewegungen funktionieren bei mir auch wie gehabt. Nur bei den absoluten Bewegungen tut sich nichts mehr.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (16 Mai 2017)

Hallo santacrews,

wir konnten das beschriebene Verhalten nachstellen und werden es weiter untersuchen.


----------



## Benno (10 Juli 2017)

Hallo Team-Wago,

gibt es hier schon was neues? 

Danke für eine kurze Info.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## Benno (26 Juli 2017)

+++++push++++++


----------



## Benno (31 August 2017)

+++++push++++++


----------



## Benno (2 Juli 2018)

Hallo Team Wago,

wie ist hier der Stand?

Gruß


----------

